# 2017 Christmas Photo Album



## Guest (Nov 23, 2017)

It's time to role out one of the best threads of the year. This is the third Christmas that I have been part of the MTF and had the real pleasure of starting this thread. Please post your favorite Christmas photos for all of us to share.

Let's make the 2017 edition the best ever!

View attachment 371282


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

I love your photo threads, Brian!

Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Getting excited about the holidays! Kids coming to visit with the “grand dogs”.









Peter


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

"WHEW" Lets get thru Thanksgiving first.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2017)

By the end of today, Spence, they are one in the same. I try to always start this thread the day before Thanksgiving. Just my tradition.

Same thing about our Christmas decorations, we always try to get them up before Thanksgiving Day as the Christmas season seems to always go by too soon. Also, in the north country, if you don't get your outside lighting done early, it is not so much fun when your hands are freezing.


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah Brian! I wait all year for this Thread:appl::appl::appl:
. Are we including videos?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks Matt, I enjoy this thread as much as everyone else. It is time that we all get to share our Christmas layout idea.

Thanks for a great start.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_
You are right Brian. Nothing better than trains at Christmas time, a few photo's from a couple years a go..._


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

It's now Christmas bow tie time! Here's my new one from Beau Ties of Vermont (my online bow tie store).....









Peter


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

Old Christmas layout:


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

This is from a 2015 Christmas display that I put together in a downtown storefront as a community fundraiser...there were 4 trains that all ran on timers at different times of the day, about 25 Department 56 buildings and various accessories...and it was very successful...


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Love the pics so far! Keep them coming!

Peter


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

Continuing with Christmas Past as we work to complete this years display.








2009: Dad loved this display. EVery car is relevant to the families business. 
We had staples holding the couplers together on the MPC era Milwaukee Special at the top of the display and yes the inevitable happened at the most opportune time. Christmas eve all the lights off relaxing after dinner, the engine went over the back end of the display pulling every coach with it. we both laughed and sure enough that engine ran with no problems the rest of the year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2017)

What a wonderful start to our Christmas Photo Album Thread. Thanks everyone. I have a feeling that this year will be he best ever.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Christmas is now in full swing......the annual Science mUseum of VA train show is on. I manned our 6x11 small venue layout which is decorated up for Christmas. Here are some pics of the show and the layout.......
































Peter


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Here are a few more......


































Peter


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

2010 not a good year; both parents hospitalized within thirty days of each other. Ma came home Christmas eve and Dad's departure would begin before the end of the year. This was his last Christmas.


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

Got help from the wife this year


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Some very nice pictures, thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2017)

This is a terrific photo.

View attachment 372794


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2017)

Peter, as usual, your contributions are wonderful. Good start to your Christmas Program.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> It's time to role out one of the best threads of the year. This is the third Christmas that I have been part of the MTF and had the real pleasure of starting this thread. Please post your favorite Christmas photos for all of us to share.
> 
> Let's make the 2017 edition the best ever!
> 
> View attachment 371282


PTC may I suggest an even longer option on getting Christmas decorations up?

I have found that my my wife of 44 years likes putting them up but dislikes taking them down! so I get the living room garland and kitchen up 1st week of November then we both decorate rest of house thus having an added 3 weeks so she gets 7-8 weeks by the time 1st week of new year she is ready to put it away.
for we retired folks a week is a blip and a month is a blink.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, if a picture says a thousand words, a movie says 10 million!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick R. (Sep 19, 2015)

This is my favorite thread of the year! 
Here is my small contribution. I'll add small details over the next week or so. 

- Nick


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Nick, love the Hockey game, do the players move?


----------



## Nick R. (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you! They are movable, but dont move on their own. That would be awesome!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2017)

Empire builder, we try to get started by the first of November. Good idea for others as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2017)

Craig, wonderful video.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Nothing like a Halloween tree*



Passenger Train Collector said:


> Empire builder, we try to get started by the first of November. Good idea for others as well.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Paula likes to get the living room tree out the day before the trick or treaters show up. "Is that a real Christmas tree?"
> ...


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Brian....thank you!
Craig....great video!

Peter


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2017)

Bill, if you add any more Christmas Trees, it will be New Years before you finish them all.  You might want to think about a Labor Day start. That would be safe.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Wonderful pictures. It gets all the Christmas spirit rolling.. Thanks


----------



## mroe21877 (Sep 10, 2015)

here are some of the past years. I wont have one this year, long story but we sold our big house and are in temp quarters for now. PIC HEAVY

in 2013 I did a floor layout for my daughters first Christmas. It was nice being able to sit on the couch near the fireplace with a 12 foot layout running under the TV. this was when i had one train running, my daughters new MTH premier PRR ALCO passenger train. The concept was simple, passenger train from the country to NYC for christmas. PIC 1

we didnt have a layout in 2014 so in 2015 I went bigger, and up. The living room was taken mostly and since new trains were acquired i needed a totally different scheme. I built this one on a frame with foam board. Gargraves track, multiple switches, siding, and a tunnel. I also added a pre war set in the NYC area. The concept here was recreating White Christmas. Wallace and Davis hop on a passenger train after leaving the club and travel from florida up to vermont. There is a club where they perform, a mini NYC, and the farmhouse and barn in vermont where most of the movie takes place. I also tucked in a mini strasburg railroad christmas tree train. basically it is a very condensed eastern seaboard. The river is the Susquehanna near where we live, right where it empties into the Chesapeake, complete with train bridge and island. I ran four trains on this layout. two on the main with one waiting on a siding, the SRR, and the pre war around NYC. PIC 2 and 3

In 2016 it was my son' first birthday. The layout got a bit smaller and i didnt have time to include switches but i need to run his new train (MTH PRR hertiage diesel and loads of Menards freight cars) and my daughters, plus the strasburg. This time i used the other side of the room with two mainlines, one elevating to a bridge in the back. This concept was basically a recreation of our christmas tradition, which we will be doing Dec 2. Every year we go to strasburg and get our christmas tree on the train. The train leaves Strasburg and drops you off at Lehman place where there are carolers, a fire, hot chocolate and you pick out your tree. We stay in the Red Caboose Motel, go to the RR museum, toy train museum and the Choo Choo barn. so this layout was the strasburg station, with main street nearby, traveling past farmhouses to Lehman Place where there are people looking at christmas trees. On the real train the SRR's line ends right next to the amtrak line, which is next to where you get your tree. I wanted to recreate that. So i have a steam train running one direction across the layout to bring people to the get their tree. The tough part with this was the elevation and curve. other than one small fastrack section it is all Gargraves flex. PICS 4 - 7

aside from the station, club and some others it is all DEPT 56 houses and lemax lights.

I took the time to record scenarios so during dinner the train ran on its own, announcing station stops along the way. Hopefully next year i can do it again.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks like Thomas and Friends are ready to go again this Christmas Season and are just waiting for the “all clear”...


----------



## Frankfordjunction (Dec 11, 2012)

GREAT THREAD, PTC. Thanks very much for starting it. It gets one motivated.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

The pics just keep getting better and better!

Peter


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Some more great looking layouts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2017)

Great stuff, mroe. Hope you have another Christmas layout for 2018.


----------



## batstang2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Just a couple of pic's from my train room this afternoon. 
Merry Christmas !


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Now that's Christmas BatStang. Lot's of color, lot's of fun!!


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

This was taken about 15 minutes ago. What to do? Santa's reindeer are loose!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2017)

Vern, they will all come back to Santa at the *RIGHT* time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2017)

I really like this photo.

View attachment 373826


----------



## Frankfordjunction (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's a couple shots from a window seat "Bumper Line" that we had in our old house. I miss that window seat. I'll try to add something from our 2017 setup soon. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

Christmas 2012 The puppy dog Christmas. WHo am I kidding every Christmas is a puppy dog Christmas in our house. 
Best use of Folgers Coffee Canisters Ever!


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2017)

Matt, we love dog pics.


----------



## nightshrill (Nov 16, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> By the end of today, Spence, they are one in the same. I try to always start this thread the day before Thanksgiving. Just my tradition.
> 
> Same thing about our Christmas decorations, we always try to get them up before Thanksgiving Day as the Christmas season seems to always go by too soon. Also, in the north country, if you don't get your outside lighting done early, it is not so much fun when your hands are freezing.


One of the benefits of observing Candlemas - decorations are up until February 2nd. (this is not meant to be inflammatory to anyone who does not observe)

In general though thank you for starting this thread - doing a Christmas layout was one of the things that really made me decide to start doing model railroads and while I'm waiting for my house to be built it's nice to see other people creating fun new memories


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

We finished ours at the Redford Theatre up today. It's 8'x26'.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice job Jake, it looks beautiful.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

From our small venue layout decorated for Christmas......at the annual Science Museum of Virginia show....






Peter


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2017)

Our Christmas Photo Album thread will replace the Fantastic Fan Fotos for the month of December so that we can concentrate on our Christmas related photos. I know you all enjoy this time of the year and this thread in particular. 

I like to think that the MTF leads the O-Gauge Christmas celebrations.

View attachment 374786


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2017)

Shopping for the perfect tree!

View attachment 374898


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2017)

Nothing like shopping for the perfect Christmas Tree to put you into the Christmas spirit. *Good job, Emile.*


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

*It's a Wonderful Life Layout*

Thanks for allowing me to join. Hopefully this isn't too excessive, but I thought I'd post a few pics of my layout this year and look forward to seeing everyone else's pics. Here's a link to a video I made as well, if interested (I just love the music from the soundtrack):


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!! This is just fantastic. What a "Wonderful" display. Thanks for sharing.:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you! I can see this is proving to be an addicting hobby. A friend of mine referred me to this forum and I’m really glad he did. Already seeing some amazing posts from members


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow Tony, that's great! I'm green with envy, you've done a magnificent job!


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Tony
Welcome Aboard MTF! I am glad you joined. 

Tony introduced himself to me on my YouTube Channel earlier this year in asking me some questions about O'Gauge Trains. Even though we live miles apart and have never met in person, we have become friends by exchanging emails and talking about trains over the past several months. 

I was not going setup a Christmas layout this year, but Tony is the one that encouraged me to do something by sending me his wonderful photos of his layout as you can see from above. By seeing his photos helped me to get excited about setting up something. At first I was going to do a small and simple layout, but my small idea of a layout grew to something bigger! 

I love what MTH has done by adding Christmas lights to their bridge and trains. This is one of my favorite parts of my layout this year. 

Ken

View attachment 375266


View attachment 375274


----------



## Frankfordjunction (Dec 11, 2012)

kstrains,
Love that bridge! I agree, Tony's photos are incredible. His attention to details in his Bedford village is engaging. Thanks for posting your photos. I've been staring at that bridge in my LHS for weeks.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you gunrunnerjohn!

Ken, I must say that bridge is such a great addition to your layout. However, you can’t just tease everyone with the two pics! We need more! At least a shot of the risers and tiered section!!


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

That's is some awesome modeling Tony! 
Ken that bridge looks great. I always look forward to seeing your creations. Thanks for putting it all together.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome Tony, indeed!!! Your Bedford Falls contributions are just spectacular. The best I have ever seen. Thanks so much.

Ken, good job in introducing Tony. Your bridge is spectacular as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2017)

Today's contribution. Just have to let everyone know that the Nutcracker is playing at the Palace Theatre.

View attachment 375330


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Tony,
What an impressive layout. Very well thought out an executed. IT TRULY IS WONDERFUL ! ! !:appl:


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2017)

Good one, Craig. Notice, the B&O says, *MERRY CHRISTMAS*.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

Tony, wow what a surprise. You totally nailed Bedford Falls. I surely hope that isn't just a temporary layout for Christmas as it would be tragic to take that down in a couple months! What did you use for snow? Your use of it really makes the scene.

Ken, I got that bridge too and am adding it to my Christmas layout. The second I saw it in the catalog, I knew i had to add it. It just pops in your layout.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks all of you for the kind words. I really don’t post seeking any kind of praise, but it really is nice to have your work validated by those with more experience. It’s just fun to be able to share with each other.

Yes towdog, unfortunately this is a temporary layout. It’s in my living room, so my wife would hardly tolerate that all year...hahaha! We’re planning on moving this summer, so I’m hoping to purchase a home with a basement or outbuilding for me to have a place to expand and leave it up. I’m already planning to add a large mountain range/waterfall, amongst other things.

I used Woodland Scenics soft flake snow on most of the layout. However, on the back areas I ended up going with ordinary table salt, as it’s a little easier on the wallet and looks almost identical. Should I ever convert this into a permanent layout, i’ll Ditch the salt.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

It’s just a little tree, but it works!









Peter


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Tony, Let me add in, your layout is very impressive. Excellent modeling. Excellent pictures. Thank you for sharing and I look forward to seeing more of your work and ideas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

Indeed the tree does work,Peter. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

Most visitors to NYC this time of year go to Radio City. Same with the CIC.

View attachment 375802


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Wow! I'd much rather visit your version of Radio City/NYC! Really spectacular! Can I expect to see more pics? I've always loved the "downtown" Christmas layouts and would sure appreciate seeing more of yours


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

Stay tuned, Tony. These photos are from our last layout. New CIC will be started as soon as we finish our new train room.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Bedford Falls is awesome!


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_Added this to the layout this year. It's hard to see but one minion is hanging from the pylon._


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

2015 the year before we had to downsize.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Amazing layout Matthew B! I was wondering if that train was ever going to end!


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

TonyRigby said:


> Thanks all of you for the kind words. I really don’t post seeking any kind of praise, but it really is nice to have your work validated by those with more experience. It’s just fun to be able to share with each other.
> 
> Yes towdog, unfortunately this is a temporary layout. It’s in my living room, so my wife would hardly tolerate that all year...hahaha! We’re planning on moving this summer, so I’m hoping to purchase a home with a basement or outbuilding for me to have a place to expand and leave it up. I’m already planning to add a large mountain range/waterfall, amongst other things.
> 
> I used Woodland Scenics soft flake snow on most of the layout. However, on the back areas I ended up going with ordinary table salt, as it’s a little easier on the wallet and looks almost identical. Should I ever convert this into a permanent layout, i’ll Ditch the salt.


Tony,

I don't know if you are aware, but several years ago Lionel made a It's a Wonderful Life train set only sold at Land's End one year. There were only 1000 made and you rarely see or hear about them. I have one and it's a great addition to my Christmas train collection. The boxcars have stills from the movies on their sides. Anyway, just thought I'd give you the head's up to look out for one if you are interested.

Here are some pictures:
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/lionel-lands-wonderful-life-train-set-415010570

Here is one for sale on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Its...290285?hash=item2847dbf8ed:g:rlMAAOSwDFBaHbIp

Also, I can't tell what buildings you have, but a few years ago KMart sold a collection of It's a Wonderful Life buildings. Here they are: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Its-a-Wond...714792?hash=item2393835ba8:g:-tgAAOSwc2FaFfim


----------



## Frankfordjunction (Dec 11, 2012)

We made a visit to Longwood Gardens in Kennett Square, Pa today. Longwood Gardens was established by Pierre S DuPont in the early twentieth century. I has many acres of beautifully landscaped grounds with European and American gardens, a huge conservatory and many more features; among them, and first with the kids, is the garden railway. Here's a few moments of the Longwood garden railway.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi towdog!

Yes, I’ve seen that Wonderful Life train. I’m sure one day i’ll Pull the trigger and add it to my collection. In the meantime, I wanted to add snow to a train so I took one I had and gave it a permanent snow treatment. Not sure I could do that with a more rare and costly train! Thank you for the link and temptation to ruffle my wife’s feathers with another purchase!

My buildings are all made by Hawthorne Village....I decided to stick with those, as they’re the most true depiction to the movie buildings


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2017)

More terrific photos, Tony.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2017)

The city is very busy this time of year. Shoppers are jamming the many stores doing their Christmas shopping. Good for business and the economy. 

The new layout will take note of this and have even more retail stores to fill the demand. 

View attachment 376522


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2017)

The elves are all excited as we get closer and closer to Christmas Day. They have gathered around the Grand Christmas Tree at the Center if the North Pole.

View attachment 376890


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Great pics! Is the North Pole/Polar Express theme a new addition to this year's layout?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2017)

No Tony. Previously we had two layouts, the one in the barn and the other, the Polar Express. Our new layout will combine the Chritsmas in the City on one side and the Polar Express on the other.

The new train room is almost ready to start benchwork.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2017)

The city continues to come alive with the Christmas spirit. Shopper are out in droves and the GCT in the background has many making plans to travel by train to go Home for Christmas. The folks have learned that you get your tickets early if you want a seat.

View attachment 378178


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Is this going to be a permanent Christmas layout that you leave up all year?


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Good stuff everyone, love the Bedford Falls village, and all the Elf’s really make,s Brian’s Polar Express scene look like the movie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2017)

Tony, for sure, the layout will be up all year. Heck, it will take us most of the year to built it out anyway. 

We want the folks to come and enjoy the joys of the Christmas season year round. When you walk into our new train room, you will think "snow" from the walls to the layout. It will be a magical place for all to come and enjoy the best of passenger trains set in a Christmas/North Pole setting. 

Our last effort was pretty good, but this time we are going for a grand slam.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

From Last weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> ...Our last effort was pretty good, but this time we are going for a grand slam.


Pretty good? Wow. You will definitely be hitting it out of the park on this one.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Some Christmas humor to share:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2017)

Gotta love that fruitcake, Craig. In reality, my Mom made a terrific fruit cake with almond paste frosting. Store bought, not so good.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I've got the Christmas train up. This year it's a Southern engine pulling some PRR Madison cars. Red and Green make Christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2017)

Lionel celebrated the 10th Anniversary of the Polar Express Movie with the introduction of the Gold LE Berkshire with matching gold coaches. We knew immediately that this set was for us and we would put it to good use. 

View attachment 378642


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

Pictures of the Gold PE are always so beautiful, but they are even better in person. I can't decide exactly what it is that Lionel "Got right" but they really hit a homerun with this train. I hgily recommend it to anyone considering a Christmas train. The Gold PE is as special as it get!

Emile

View attachment 378666


----------



## Frankfordjunction (Dec 11, 2012)

BigCrabCake,
I agree completely on the Gold PE. My "empty canvas" layout had one outstanding feature..you guessed it, the Gold 1225.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Great pictures of Christmas Trains
Thanks for sharing.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

*"I can't decide exactly what it is that Lionel "Got right" but they really hit a home run with this train. I highly recommend it to anyone considering a Christmas train. The Gold PE is as special as it get!"*

I have to share this story with you Emile as it gets straight to your point. We ordered the Gold Edition the day the catalog was issued on-line. We were excited about going to the following York Meet as Lionel advertised they would have a production sample at their booth. However before going to this Meet, the naysayers all started criticizing the fact that the engine would be painted gold and not gold plated. Some who belong to another Forum place (none whom I know belong to the MTF) told me personally that they had cancelled their orders. I told them this is really short thinking on their part. Wait to see it first before you decide to cancel. Poo Poo from them. Then when the engine was shown at the York Meet, they had to "eat their words". The engine was just beautiful in it's painted gold finish.

Moral of this story, look first before you put your mouth in gear. But wait, probably wasted words for those who cancelled as a talk first before you know the facts is probably part of their DNA.

So Emile, you speak "wise" words and it is the Christmas season when we celebrate other wise-men who played an important role.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Gotta love that fruitcake, Craig. In reality, my Mom made a terrific fruit cake with almond paste frosting. Store bought, not so good.


Fruitcake has gotten a bad reputation, kind of like scrapple, and I like them both.

Funny cartoon though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

The St. Mark's Cathedral is without a doubt my favorite Department 56 Church. It is a limited edition piece where the production was less than half as to what was planned for because of manufacturing mold issues. Those that are out there are very rare.

This Church will get a front row seat in out new layout.

View attachment 379018


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

I love the look of that cathedral. Do you have a YouTube video or photo of your old layout in its entirety? I’d love to get a feel for the whole layout and am especially interested in seeing pics of your new train room as it takes shape!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

Tony, Tom McComas (TM Books and Video) did a video of our former layout.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

What’s your name on the video?


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

TonyRigby said:


> What’s your name on the video?




Tony, Brian's layout is on h video I sent you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh my word! I didn’t make the connection, as I didn’t know his name was Brian! Hahaha....time to rewatch!


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

At the Dupage Show today.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cute, nice simple idea for a display.


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

This arrived yesterday ... Christmas 261E from MTH pulling repainted Lionel Overton cars around the layout.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2017)

Beautiful Train Yamawho!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2017)

Now that's the "spirit" Yamawho.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2017)

The elves have gathered at the Center of the North Pole in anticipation of the arrival of the Big Guy. We broke it to them a short time ago that they will soon be moving to new digs, more expansive than before with Santa's Workshop being much closer proximity to their gathering point.

The Chief Elf was given the plans for the many changes and improvements for the new Polar Express and North Pole and to say he was excited would be an understatement. He was particularly captivated by one new area that just blew his mind. More later on this.

View attachment 379434


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

Haha really like elves ... nice touch 

When I put the new Christmas train on the track last night I was not expecting my wife to really take notice. I was taken by surprise by her reaction, she said WOW and took out her phone a posted a video on Facebook. Dodged another bullet :smokin:


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

We're starting to take care of the trivial details.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Matthew B....there is no such thing as a trivial detail! Hahaha...love the pic! Are those Arttista figures? They look fantastic!


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Nevermind....just noticed their bendable knees...those must be the Polar Express figures. Would sure love to see more pics!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

The Clock Tower is an integral part of the Polar Express movie. We adapted the Department 56 City Hall and converted it into our rendition of the Clock Tower. The lights really make it as well as the beautiful Polar Express Berkshire pulling the scale coaches.

View attachment 379762


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Something therapeutic about coming home from a long day and turning on the lights. I may have to figure out how to put up a permanent layout instead of just during the holidays


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

Tom, I am simply blown away by your work. You have some of the best winter scenes I have ever seen. And to capture the magic of It's a Wonderful Life makes it even better. 

So pleased to have you as an active member of the MTF. You have much to contribute to us.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you Brian! That means a lot coming from you! I’m grateful to be a part of thi forum and am anxious to see your new train room


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yamawho -- I LOVE the Christmas 261E tinplate!!!

TonyRigby -- your winter scenes are superb!!!

Here's my little stab ... recently revamped Lionel 1689 pulling Lionel 610 / 612 passenger cars.

Merry Christmas to all!

TJ


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

Today's contribution.

View attachment 380186


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

THE LENOX TRAIN SMALLER COUSIN, (ALTHOUGH NOT LENOX)



[/ATTACH]


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

kstrains said:


> At the Dupage Show today.


:thumbsup: A most clever idea and setup for this festive season.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

TonyRigby said:


> Something therapeutic about coming home from a long day and turning on the lights. I may have to figure out how to put up a permanent layout instead of just during the holidays


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Tony, this is outstanding. The scenes and lighting are superb creating the perfect mood. Truly gorgeous! It's unfathomable that it is a temporary rather than permanent layout. Is it a carpet layout or on a platform? Either way, it's wonderful and a tribute to your artistic efforts. Bravo and well done. I certainly hope we'll be seeing more of your creative efforts here at MTF in the future. You obviously have so much to offer us forumites. Thanks for posting.:appl:


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

beautiful displays everyone!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

I was on CBS 8 this morning in San Diego as the San Diego Model Railroad Museum was promoting the 3rd annual Ales N Rails










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

Tony, just beautiful. Where did you get those trees? Those look so realistic. 

I really have no idea how you are going to tear that layout down after the holidays.  You really nailed it and we are all in awe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

Please post the link to the video of your appearance this morning, Tim.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Tony; that is a beautiful looking Christmas layout. :appl: What great craftsmanship.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

SDIV Tim said:


> I was on CBS 8 this morning in San Diego as the San Diego Model Railroad Museum was promoting the 3rd annual Ales N Rails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go, Tim! Would love to see it if you can post it.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Please post the link to the video of your appearance this morning, Tim.




Let me try to find it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

http://www.cbs8.com/story/37077367/its-national-ugly-christmas-sweater-day

The guy on the left with the reindeer ugly sweater is me. I didn’t like wearing it but I got through it and I’m not very photogenic either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks Tim. That is an ugly Christmas sweater for sure.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for the nice comments! Ogaugeguy...I have the layout elevated on foam insulation board. We’re moving next summer, so expansion is already on my mind..haha

Towdog, the trees are homemade....Mother Nature produces some pretty decent free stuff ��


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Nothing like PostWar for nostalgia. Here is the star of the show yesterday. Looking as sharp and running as well as it did on Christmas morning 1958.









Peter


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice Peter. :thumbsup:


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Great idea and fun. Great group of train enthusiasts. I have been there twice. They let me come into the inner section to view the trains.


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

Its 5 minutes to Midnight on the Polar Express!
After three years of playing with it, the permanent display is completely rebuilt for 2017. We condensed the design as much as possible to accommodate Ma’s walker. Going back to a simpler display that compliments the Nativity rather than the dominating focal point, we’ve always been more interested in watching the trains run in the dark, so other emoluments become pointless. Running right on the edge the table is 8 x 4 ½ . The roadbed floats on top the arched piers which are held together with about 50 rubber bands. Not a single shim or screw was used between the table, piers and roadbed. 
12 seems to be the magic number of coaches on the Polar Express though the engine is capable of pulling 14 with no problem. In the parked position the engine’s headlight spots Billy standing on the observation car platform, while nobody notices the ghost under the combo car.
The Freight is a tribute to Dad and the Grandpas with a portion of their careers represented in each car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

Love the arches, Matt.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Very nice Matt.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

You’ve really managed to capture the magic of Polar Express in a small layout—well done Matt!


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Christmas is 1 week away! Here is my video of my Christmas Layout for 2017! 

Merry Christmas! 

Ken


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Great job Ken. Love your video and Christmas layout. I understand that our good friend Art paid a visit.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Great photo, Terry.


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

Most excellent Ken! Love the way the Peanuts gang is prospering with a kite shop and bakery yet still having time to hang out under the tree. Had me worried wasn’t sure the Southern was going to make an appearance. Did I miss the Milwaukee Road? Can’t wait to share your video later when the family is all together.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Such a great video, Ken! I too was watching out for Milwaukee Road...guess it’s a great excuse for a rewatch or two...or three!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Who doesn't like the Gold Edition Polar Express. Count Emile first in line to love it.

View attachment 383114


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Great job Ken. Love your video and Christmas layout. I understand that our good friend Art paid a visit.




Brian
Thank you. Art, Art's wife and Stan came over this past Sunday Afternoon. The trains had their problems but I think they enjoyed themselves! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Matthew B said:


> Most excellent Ken! Love the way the Peanuts gang is prospering with a kite shop and bakery yet still having time to hang out under the tree. Had me worried wasn’t sure the Southern was going to make an appearance. Did I miss the Milwaukee Road? Can’t wait to share your video later when the family is all together.




Thank you, Matthew. The Hiawatha is on the outer loop this year but I will be swapping it out for MR 261 before Christmas! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks Ken, Art wrote to me and said he had a marvelous time at you home.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

*Then and Now...*

My granddaughter & grandson 23 years ago...

















My granddaughter & grandson 23 days ago









Something about playing with trains...you just never seem to get older...


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Who doesn't like the Gold Edition Polar Express. Count Emile first in line to love it.
> 
> View attachment 383114


Of course it's gold Brian: the 1225 is the return trip, after encountering all the magic of the North Poll.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's our Christmas layout--just a basic loop around the tree with Lionel's "A Christmas Story" set from a few years ago, and some D56 buildings from the movie. Arthur the cat loves to camp out under our tree, and is far less destructive than the Bumpus Hounds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2017)

Wonderful family photos, Paul.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2017)

John, just loved your photos. We know Arthur and he likes to be the boss. In this case, he is obviously acting as layout Superintendent and he as such he can gets on the job.


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

our 2017 display in action.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2017)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Who doesn't like the Gold Edition Polar Express. Count Emile first in line to love it.
> 
> View attachment 383114


Oh Yes! Without a doubt! There is just no substitute for the Gold PE! It's the "Mona Lisa". Everything else is a distant second.

Emile


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Matthew B said:


> our 2017 display in action.




Matthew,
Nicely done display! Merry Christmas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

A train run for Christmas Day! Enjoy your day today and run some trains!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks Ken and a very Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

Christmas Layout

















Bill


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Way to go, Bill!


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

The pictures are just wonderful! Love them all!
Peter


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The Clock Tower is an integral part of the Polar Express movie. We adapted the Department 56 City Hall and converted it into our rendition of the Clock Tower. The lights really make it as well as the beautiful Polar Express Berkshire pulling the scale coaches.
> 
> View attachment 379762


has anybody mentioned Brian and Elizabeth had this picture featured in Jan/18 Classic Toy Trains. :appl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes Cole, thank you.


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

ogaugenut said:


> Christmas Layout
> 
> View attachment 385674
> 
> ...


That's great Bill! Be forewarned that's exactly how Ken's Christmas layout started. Check it his you tube channel now he removes all the furniture from the living room.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

kstrains said:


> Christmas is 1 week away! Here is my video of my Christmas Layout for 2017!
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Ken



Excellent layout and video, Ken. It's amazing what good video production can do to enhance a video. I love that red bridge and plan to incorporate it into next year's Christmas layout. I knew I had to have it when I first saw it in the catalog. It just screams Christmas through and through.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

My Grandson’s first train set. I got him an HO set for under my son’s Christmas tree.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2017)

That's the way to get him started, Brian.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

I bet he really enjoys watching it.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi Brian....will you let me know where you’re going to post pics of your new layout. I’m afraid I’ve yet to venture outside of this thread and want to make sure I don’t miss it


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2017)

Tony, go to *"My New Layout Layout"* thread and I will post photos there.

As soon as the train room warms up, Phase V will start this morning.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

A couple of pictures from our club Christmas display....
A few disconnect cars roll past whoville....









Ya have to love an Evo and some MTH lighted Christmas cars....


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice photos, Stoshu.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like fun


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great pictures everyone! :appl::appl::appl:

We had an unfortunate event at this year's Holiday Open House. I was running trains and one of our guests said to me: "Excuse me, I think one of your trains is on fire". I looked over and I saw smoke coming up behind the circus tent. I said "You're right" and shut down power to the whole layout until I discovered the cause. 

We has the polar express running on a small loop around our city scene. This loop is powered by an old ZW transformer. The polar express must have derailed behind the circus tent where I can't see it. The ZW's circuit breaker, as I just discovered, did not work. The car heated up and broke out is flames and the plastic caught fire. We put it out quickly and got everything running again minus one Polar Express Car. We are now in the market for an additional car for our set and a circuit breaker for teh ZW. A little excitement but no real damage, except for the car. It could have been worse.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

_yowza_ 

but now u have a good car for a scene at the car shops!


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Ya'll smell something?

Glad it was small.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

The PE 0-27 passenger cars a too lightweight. Consider adding weights to all of them. I did when I had this set and the performance was much improved.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

You were very lucky Pat, it could of been much worse.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pat, It’s surprising that the layout with Postwar transformers, didn’t ave external circuit breakers installed. Can only presume, that the club has TVS’sinstalled, for the stray spikes, affecting internal electronics, of rolling stock. I can only suggest the club invest in installing circuit breaker beyond the Postwar transformers. Take it as a hard learned lesson, for the future. Also, take Brian’s suggestion of added weight to the light cars.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

We were on it pretty fast and we have a fire extinguisher close by. Luckily we were able to blow it out. We have three Z4000 transformers the little loops are a combination of Z1000, Z500 and post war transformers. As I said I am in the market for a circuit breaker. what I didn't specify was It will be an external breaker. I need to find a fast tripping breaker. I will start searching this month. The little loop will not be used until our next exhibition. And yes, we do have TVS's on the transformers.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pat, I had to figure there were TVS’s, installed, with newer trains being run. When you have Postwar transformers, outward/external circuit breakers are an absolute necessity. And need to be quick trip. A lesson learned.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pat, that's a car that doesn't need the front end power for heat!


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

*Bigfoot sighting!*

A new after-Christmas arrival, thanks to my daughter 😀


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

Absolutely prefect Christmas gift for you, Tony. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

You can't fool me Tony. That's the Conductor from your daughters Polar Express set. She dressed it up in a Big Foot costume. I love it and you have every reason to be proud.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

That is a neat idea!


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

The best reason NOT to take down the outdoor decorations.....TOO COLD!









Peter


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

-23 overnight here. Now that's *COLD*.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

TonyRigby said:


> A new after-Christmas arrival, thanks to my daughter &#55357;&#56832;



Tony, That is a stunning snow scene. Beautiful work and photography.

Peter, You should model your backyard. That is a beautiful scene.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Wood said:


> Tony, That is a stunning snow scene. Beautiful work and photography.
> 
> Peter, You should model your backyard. That is a beautiful scene.


I agree on both. Peter I would love to wakeup tp that scene every morning.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> -23 overnight here. Now that's *COLD*.


I spent 4 years in Maine, NASB. Good people and I miss how beautiful it is, but I sure don't miss that cold.

Fresh crab and lobster right off the boats.

I almost stayed in Maine after I got out of the Navy, but things didn't work out.

I had not been there long (probably 89 or 90), we were trying to drive to Portland. Were were on HWY1 somewhere. I asked for directions.
Stoped and asked a senior guy that had a thick Maine accent (or was laying it on for us, cause he knew exactly what we were) Me about 19 or 20.
Me: "Can I take this road to Portland?"
Mainer: "Nao,.... you ot not take that road,.... just leave it right there"
Me: "no, Does this road go to Portland?"
Mainer: "Nao,..... It stays right there, it don't go no where"

The look on my face was probably priceless. I probably thanked him and drove off.

I still laugh about that today (almost 30 years ago), I can picture him. He took us to school that day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

Love your story, Dave. I am not a native, just moved here because of the lakes and water. Four tough months, but the rest of the year, pretty nice.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

dlbraly said:


> I spent 4 years in Maine, NASB. Good people and I miss how beautiful it is, but I sure don't miss that cold.
> 
> Fresh crab and lobster right off the boats.
> 
> ...


lol! I bet he's still laughing.


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

Last video before the tree comes down. We'll keep the trains up through the rest of the Holiday season or until I'm ordered to take it down. Still have to celebrate George , Abe and Martin.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Really nice ! Now it is time to start planning Christmas 2018.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Not me. The only thing I want to plan for is York in October. April is not happening.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

*"Really nice ! Now it is time to start planning Christmas 2018."*

We agree!!!!! However, we are not just planning, we are building.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

*"The only thing I want to plan for is York in October. April is not happening."*

We sure will miss you in April, Denny. But, October is really not that far away.


----------



## TonyRigby (Dec 1, 2017)

Looks fantastic Matthew B! I could watch that on a continuous loop for a while. That’s what I call a great use of space! 

And icolecto...my 2018 planning is already underway! Glad to see I’m not alone in my thinking!


----------



## sg3 (Dec 19, 2015)

Love the Holiday threads. Love The Bedford Falls Tony. The Minions were great. Can't wait to see Brian's new layout finished. But again, no layout this year. I had 4 days off from the end of October till the middle of January. I just pretty much slept through Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year. Hopefully I can get a new better job this year and get into a bigger place.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2018)

We hope not to disappoint you, sg3.


----------

